# 400kph train operations will start in September in China



## DSS&A (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,

China will start running 400kph (which is 248mph) train service on September 21st. Here's some information and photos.

http://www.traveller.com.au/worlds-fastest-trains-china-to-launch-new-400-kmh-trains-on-beijing-to-shanghai-route-gy22r6


----------



## Ziv (Aug 25, 2017)

That is a 1250+ kilometer route and it generally took around 7 hours with the 125 mph service I saw when I was there.

So 4.5 hours is pretty impressive. I imagine most of the trains will stop in Jinan and Nanjing, but maybe a faster non-stop version will be an option later. Chinese trains are pretty civilized, I especially like the "samovar" with near boiling hot water for brewing your own tea. The group stretching exercises on the slow trains were kind of fun too. Not sure if they still do that. Probably not on the faster trains. No time for it.


----------

